# Dilly Zuchini Dip



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Dilly Zuchini Dip:

1 cup finely shedded zucchini, squeezed dry
1 cup (4 oz.s) shredded sharp cheddar cheese
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup choped walnuts
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon dill weed
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Assorted fresh vegetables

In a bowl, combine the first seven ingredients. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour or until chilled. Serve with vegetables. Yield: 2 cups


----------

